# Best indoor indica strain? favorite? strongest?



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

planning an indoor dwc for next year and am about to order seeds from attitude. just wanted everyone's opinion on the best "small" plants. i will be doing a 5 site dwc with a 400w hps/mh. i'm looking for the strongest/best indica i can get. preferably feminized. thanks!


----------



## growwwww (Dec 14, 2008)

i donno but i love the sound of hindu kush. Sounds ultra strong and dank. Or afghani like any pure indica really sounds immense.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah. i was looking at the afghan kush. looks pretty dank. or the indica mix from attitude


----------



## Bobby9 (Dec 14, 2008)

Most of Sensi Seed's strains are great, i've grown Black Domina, great yielder and knockout strong, i've currently got Maple Leaf Indica on the way from attitude and want to add Shiva Skunk sometime soon. Unfortunatley non of these are femenised seeds but they do have Super Skunk fem's which a friend is doing and look good and Skunk#1 which should be spot on aswell.
I also have the Indica "H" mix from Greenhouse which will be my next grow with Lemon Skunk and Cheese, don't think you can go far wrong with them either and a very good price from attitude, happy shopping


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks. yeah, i think i'm gonna get 1 or each of the indica mixes. that sounds like the best deal.


----------



## Bobby9 (Dec 14, 2008)

remember to put the code "420" in the discount section if using attitude when checking out for a 10% discount


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Dec 16, 2008)

If you really wanna fall off your feet, then there's only one answer: White Rhino. Small, bushy plant, no taller than 60cm (2 feet) with a short flowering time, really high yeald and a smoke that will redefine the word "stoned". It's strong enough to put down an elephant. Try it out some day!


----------



## REEFS (Dec 16, 2008)

I have grown this strain twice and its awesome you will not be disappointed the only problem you could have is covering up the odor.* Magus Genetics - Warlock*

 Flowering Time: *55-60 days* 
Indoor Yield: *Good* 
Outdoor Yield: *Good* 
Smell/Odour: *The charismatic smell finds its equivalent in the rich and full taste: spicy...* 
Height: *Medium* 
Effect/Buzz: *Long-lasting, cerebrally and physically activating sativa high, mixed with a slight degree of indica stonedness* 
Genetics: *Mostly indica* 

And here it is, the strain that finally dwarfs anything else in terms of aroma intensity. The strain whose aroma clouds penetratively rise into your face right after having opened the stash box, inducing an intense prickle feeling and spreading in the whole flat at lightning speed: Warlock. While one can argue over its fairly martial name, there`s no doubt about the unique smell and taste of this strain which represents something very special within the often genetically synchronized Dutch seed bank stock. 

The Warlock is indica dominant but it also has some characteristics that are considered sativa by most people (elongation at flowering, active high, high calyx/leaf ratio). 

It is a branchy plant that will form only a few medium sized leaves and a massive amount of flowers so it is easy to manicure. The pistils are clear white when fresh, changing to tan/pink when mature.

...only * USD  69.55
*




 Supplier CodeProduct NameNumberOptionPriceOrder MAG-01Warlock 10 Regular *USD * 69.55
























*Warlock! The incredible Dutch aroma wonder* 

And here it is ! the strain that finally dwarfs anything else in terms of aroma intensity. The strain whose aroma clouds penetratively rise into your face right after having opened the stash box, inducing an intense prickle feeling and spreading in the whole flat at lightning speed: Warlock. While one can argue over its fairly martial name, there`s no doubt about the unique smell and taste of this strain which represents something very special within the often genetically synchronized Dutch seed bank stock. 

People who are not into marijuana will cry out, it stinks like hell!, when taking a nose of fresh Warlock bud. Marijuana lovers, however, will rather praise its heavenly stinking scent. But its incredible aroma is not the only celestial dimension of Warlock: According to Gerrit, owner and breeder of Magus Genetics, Illinois state troopers measured awesome 29% THC in US-grown Warlock plants, it is not that often that a state`s institution provides excellent PR data to a cannabis seed bank. 

The two Warlock plants grown in a 2001 German indoor garden indeed turned out extremely potent, but they didn't quite seem to come up to those 29% of the US Warlock plants. I would suppose 20-23% THC, values that are common with first-class cannabis strains, as proven e.g. by an independent laboratory on occasion of the High Times Cup 1998: "Ice" 23.7%, Haze Special 21.8%, Sage 21%, Neville`s Haze 20.3% THC etc. 

"Warlock" Both the origin and development history of Warlock are very unusual. It`s the only case I know of where a cannabis seed breeder offers a strain for sale that basically still consists of the same genetic material that he started his grower career with a long time ago: In the early 90ies, Gerrit selected some incidental Skunk x Afghan seeds from coffee shop weed and decided to start his first indoor garden on this basis. These random bag seeds proved as true 'lucky punches' for Gerrit, after years of selective breeding and inbreeding they supplied the charismatic genetic profile for Warlock. Gerrit started the breeding process with a selected female Skunk x Afghan grown from the original bag seeds, pollinating it with selected male flowers of another plant. Gerrit reports on the next step: The second generation was split up in 50 families (from 25 females & 2 males) and developed separately. Half of the families where judged useless, because the male used to create them was causing too much unwanted "Sativa throw-back" in most of them. From the other half, the best family was reproduced (I've kept copies from the parents) and was sold as Warlock seeds from '98 till '00. With plants selected from the remaining families, I made several 3rd generation families and selected a few healthy males from the family that was most similar to the ideal and used them for several test crosses, the male that performed best of them serves now as a father to all my strains (including the Bluebirds Starwarz). Already after the fourth generation, Gerrit had ended up in something that he considered as genetically stable, high-quality seed strain. 

"Warlock" The breeding process of Warlock was accompanied by the simultaneous sale of Gerrit`s Warlock breeding results in the popular Amsterdam coffee shop 'Blue Bird' (beginning from the mid-nineties). This successfully served two purposes: On the one hand, getting a constant feed back from lots of smokers upon the results of his work, on the other hand, binding these smokers as future seed customers, because Warlock was not available as seed until 1998, and when it came out, there were lots of eagerly waiting Warlock fans who could finally grow their beloved strain by their own hands. Gerrit had decided to release Warlock to the seed market right after the Cannabis Cup 1997, since the strain had taken 3rd place in the Bio Cannabis Cup and successfully proven its quality to the public. Although, genetically seen, Warlock is a mostly indica, its inner and outer traits show more of the sativa spectrum, for example elongated stem growth during flowering, a very high calyx-to-leaf ratio and a roaring sativa up-high. The dark-green leaf colour, however, reminds of the Warlock`s indica heritage, the same is for its bud structure. 

Female Warlock plants tend to grow into a huge main cola, along with some nice tops resulting from moderate side branching from bottom to the middle of the plant. The resin content is very good and satisfying, though not able to compete with those abundant amounts of so-called white strains. Some plants showcase funny looking popcorn buds, consisting of unusually evenly rounded calyxes. It is no accident that this look reminds of Original Skunk#1 plants, as the latter, respectively something closely related, are contained within Warlock. In spite of the compact and dense look of its flowers, the Dutch aroma wonder cannot compete with Skunk#1`s extra heavy yield (judging from my test cultivation). But its still more than solid harvest amount will surely not disappoint any grower. The flowering period of 55-60 days is comfortable considering the sativa qualities of Warlock. Already in the vegetative stage, the typical spicy-sweet aroma of Warlock builds up and quickly fills the whole room. You`ll need a good air-filter system when choosing Warlock for your grow room. 

The charismatic smell finds its equivalent in the rich and full taste: spicy, but not acrid, the smoke actually is pleasantly mild, making for a long-lasting, cerebrally and physically activating sativa high, mixed with a slight degree of indica stonedness. 

GBI - Green Born Identity​


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 16, 2008)

jesus. are you a rep for the company or what? anywho, thanks tho, i'll check it out


----------



## REEFS (Dec 17, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> jesus. are you a rep for the company or what? anywho, thanks tho, i'll check it out


I promise I am not a rep. I have grown a lot of strains in my 22 years of growing and for some reason this is my favorite to grow. Maybe its the smell, or the uniqueness of it. Don't get me wrong I would rather have some Haze but in the time it takes and the low yield it just isn't possible for me. I would also rather have some Jack Herer but just simple cant bring myself to drop that much money.


----------



## chopperhater420 (Dec 17, 2009)

im about three weeks in on 4 seeds of warlock, three made it and are 6in tall at this point. when should i set my lites back to start flowering?


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 17, 2009)

Thc Bomb........The strongest, shortest, biggest yielding Indica going....


----------



## cbtwohundread (Dec 17, 2009)

Og kush as always for me.,.,or bubba kush.,.,or louie 13(818 strain) by the way has anyone smoked loiue 13?shit is wonderfuly fruity in taste and smell but when lit has that musky kushy aroma.,.,but ogkush is my top pick.,.,im flowering a clone banana og kush rite now and sum bagseeds.,.,but all in all gud luck finding the strain that fits u


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 17, 2009)

come up to the bay area and buy some afgoo if you want one of the strongest strains. RESIN EVERYWHERE! def one of the most potent strains. 

or maybe purple wreck.. i think reserva privada has it and its very potent strain i had a few weeks ago. very very potent and yummy.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 17, 2009)

chopperhater420 said:


> im about three weeks in on 4 seeds of warlock, three made it and are 6in tall at this point. when should i set my lites back to start flowering?


have they showed preflowers? i would say at least another week and you can start the 12/12 cycle if you want to start bloom ASAP.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 17, 2009)

Rocky mountain indo kush


----------



## Fditty00 (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with the purple wreck.. They now make it in fem.


----------



## Feroce (Dec 17, 2009)

Herijuana. 

Not for sissies. Seriously.

Don't necessarily taste very good, but damn it's powerful


----------



## medicaluser (Dec 18, 2009)

I ordered from Attitude seeds, very happy look at Dutch Passions "The ultimate" or Skywalker?

Click on the Thumbnails to Enlarge image
Feminized Seeds Per Pack	
Price: $190.16 

Quantity: 


Overall Rating: 
Quality Rating: 
Souvenier Rating: 
Sex : Feminized
Type : Indica, Sativa, Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
Flowering : Photoperiod	Genetics : Mazar x Blueberry
Flowering Time : Medium, Long	Outdoor Harvest : November
Height : Medium	THC Level : 12%
Characteristics : Blueberry characteristics such as curling leaves, slow initial growth, and bluish hues have disappeared in this hybrid, while taste, aroma (fruity and fresh), and the quality of the high are retained 
Dutch Passion Skywalker comes from Blueberry (1st prize HTCC 2000, 3rd prize HTCC 2001) and Mazar (2nd prize HTCC 1999, 2nd price High Life Cup 2002) they are the two unbeatable Indicas in Dutch Passions seed collection. Skywalker marijuana is a hybrid product of a Mazar female and a Blueberry male. You may ask why mess with two such big players in the field but the overall intention was to create one of the best Indicas in the world  a big goal but were more than happy to share with you, one that was achieved. 
The unique and special Blueberry taste and aroma you get with our cheap Skywalker cannabis seeds are combined in this hybrid with the vigor and yield of Mazar  so be prepared. 
The kind of characteristics you get from Skywalker marijuana are things like curling leaves, slow initial growth, and bluish hues which have disappeared in this hybrid, while the taste, aroma (deliciously fruity and fresh), and the quality of the all important high are still retained  for you the consumer! 
Grown from clones at Sea of Green, our cheap Skywalker seeds will yield about 400 gr./m2 under optimum conditions.


Click on the Thumbnails to Enlarge image
Feminized Seeds Per Pack	
Price: $77.34 


Quantity: 


Overall Rating: 
Quality Rating: 
Souvenier Rating: 
Sex : Feminized
Type : Indica / Sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod	Genetics : unknown
Flowering Time : Medium	Outdoor Harvest : n/a
Height : Short, Medium	THC Level : High
Characteristics : heavy yields with genuine connoisseur quality 
Dutch Passion The Ultimate is from careful breeding. We have created one of our most important strains, we call it The Ultimate as it combines some of the heaviest yields we have ever seen with genuine connoisseur quality.
It's cannabis seeds produce heights of 60-75cm, ideal for the indoor grow room. Flowering time is 8-10 weeks, with explosive bud growth in the last 2 weeks. The Ultimate (50% Indica, 50% Sativa) will take plenty of nutrients during the growth cycle and is resistant to moulds and bud rot making it a good greenhouse choice too.
Our growers have never seen a plant yield as heavily with this level of quality. This is a recession busting strain of epic proportions and is guaranteed not to disappoint. This strain is already setting new standards amongst the Dutch commercial growers and is set to become a Dutch Passion legend.

Just order enough for the seeds to be in their Original breeders pack.


----------



## Humble Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Mo favo is Black Domina.


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 29, 2011)

My fav indica is Legends Ultimate Indica, Spice of Life seeds. Destroys me.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 29, 2011)

Romulan
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/NextGeneration/Romulan.html


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Romulan
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/NextGeneration/Romulan.html


Very Very likely that these will be my next pick. Ive dreamed about growing/smoking it since i first saw it in a High Times mag over 10 years ago!


----------



## sgt d (Apr 1, 2011)

Yup, Romulan. Def puts a dent in _my_head. But mine is real tall and stretchy (came as a clone, so who knows whose Rom it is, or if some joker crossed it with something...)

Also, Grape Ape is some of the dick-in-the-dirt-knockingest smoke I've had, and I remember that plant being pretty short and squatty. Beware, there are piss-poor regs out there masquerading as Grape Ape, so ya gotta make sure somehow that you're getting the goods.


----------

